# 31rqs Shower - Low Water Flow!!



## dwciardi (Mar 3, 2006)

Can anyone help with a very low, slow, water flow in our shower? This is the 31RQS - and there does not appear to be a water restrictor to remove - yet the flow of water is practically only a trickle!

Anyone else have this problem? What's the solution? Replace the entire shower hose and head?

Any ideas?









Dana


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Stupid questions first. On the back of the hand held wand there is a off position you use to soap up with (only a small trickle of water) and then twist for full pressure. You have good flow from the tub and every other faucet in the TT correct









Let us know.

Bill.


----------



## dwciardi (Mar 3, 2006)

2500Ram said:


> Stupid questions first. On the back of the hand held wand there is a off position you use to soap up with (only a small trickle of water) and then twist for full pressure. You have good flow from the tub and every other faucet in the TT correct
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes - good flow in kitchen sink - and excellent flow in the bathroom sink. Little knob on the back of the hand-held has been turned to all positions - with NO CHANGE in water flow. Haven't checked the outdoor shower though. Would that influence the shower? If so, what should I check for?

Dana


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Outside shower will have no affect on tub pressure. You say good pressure in the bathroom sink. Sorry I don't know you model of OB but do you have a tub or just a shower. Check water pressure if you have it in tub mode, if good, check the outside shower, if the outside shower works fine move that one into the tub to try to isolate the problem to the hand held wand, they simply unscrew and have the same fittings.

Let us know.

Bill.


----------



## dwciardi (Mar 3, 2006)

2500Ram said:


> Outside shower will have no affect on tub pressure. You say good pressure in the bathroom sink. Sorry I don't know you model of OB but do you have a tub or just a shower. Check water pressure if you have it in tub mode, if good, check the outside shower, if the outside shower works fine move that one into the tub to try to isolate the problem to the hand held wand, they simply unscrew and have the same fittings.
> 
> Let us know.
> 
> ...


No tub - only octagon-shaped shower with glass door. The outdoor shower was an "add-on" by the dealer. I will check to see if the fixtures can be switched.

But - then - how would I get the OUTDOOR shower to run faster???









Dana


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

dwciardi said:


> No tub - only octagon-shaped shower with glass door.Â The outdoor shower was an "add-on" by the dealer.Â I will check to see if the fixtures can be switched.
> 
> But - then - how would I get the OUTDOOR shower to run faster???
> 
> ...


The outside shower wouldn't run faster, you would have to replace the wand or find the problem with it. This was only suggested to isolate IF the wand was the problem.

I don't have any experience with your shower so maybe the advice of switching wands will work, maybe not, if there the same thread it will work but I don't know what your dealer installed or Keystone for that matter in your OB.

Sorry for the confusion.

Is your OB still under warranty? If so you might just make a dealer visit.
Bill.


----------



## shrlyjo (Nov 20, 2005)

we have the same trailer and have no problems with the shower. Its great to take a shower in after camping in a popup that you have to shower at the campground. Not sure what it could be....Shirley Jo


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Sounds like the restricter valve in the head has malfunctioned. There should be a single screw to take out and you can see all the innards. Before you swap out shower heads just take it off the hose and test the flow out of the hose. If it is good then the shower head is the bad guy. Once you take it apart it is very obvious how it works.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> Sounds like the restricter valve in the head has malfunctioned. There should be a single screw to take out and you can see all the innards. Before you swap out shower heads just take it off the hose and test the flow out of the hose. If it is good then the shower head is the bad guy. Once you take it apart it is very obvious how it works.
> [snapback]108758[/snapback]​


If you don't have presure after removing the shower head then there is a problem.

Do you have a lot of water coming out before you turn on the shower?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

showers? we're spose to take showers??? uh-oh










Oregon_Camper said:


> CamperAndy said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like the restricter valve in the head has malfunctioned. There should be a single screw to take out and you can see all the innards. Before you swap out shower heads just take it off the hose and test the flow out of the hose. If it is good then the shower head is the bad guy. Once you take it apart it is very obvious how it works.
> ...


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Haven't checked the* outdoor *shower though


Outside shower? ON your 31RQS? I feel jilted.









Mark


----------



## dwciardi (Mar 3, 2006)

mswalt said:


> > Haven't checked the* outdoor *shower though
> 
> 
> Outside shower? ON your 31RQS? I feel jilted.
> ...


Mark - I asked if the 31RQS HAD an outside shower - and was told, "No, but we can install one for $85.00." That sounded like a good deal to me - so I said, "Go for it!!" Also had an electric jack and automatic awning installed, too. BEST items I ever bought!!! LOVE the awning - it rolls itself up if we are out and it gets real windy!! Also tips down in the back if it starts to rain - I think it has a brain









Dana


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Dana,

The flow restrictor in the shower head is a good place to start, but you may also have a kink in the line somewhere. I'm not sure how accessible the plumbing is in the 31RQ-S, but I would look around as best as I could for any signs of blockage.

As has been said, if you are still under warranty... this is what it is for!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## dwciardi (Mar 3, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Dana,
> 
> The flow restrictor in the shower head is a good place to start, but you may also have a kink in the line somewhere. I'm not sure how accessible the plumbing is in the 31RQ-S, but I would look around as best as I could for any signs of blockage.
> 
> ...


THANKS EVERYONE!! RV IS still under warranty - but looooong wait to get it into Service Center - and we have trips planned all summer (my daughter is a schoolteacher - and once school is out - we're history!!).

But - I'll have my son-in-law read all your responses - and I'm sure he will be able to fix it!

Thanks again!

Dana


----------



## denali_3 (Mar 18, 2004)

Dana,
I don't have the 31RQS but a Cougar 5er with the same corner shower you have. I had the same water flow problem and the dealer replaced the hot/cold mixer, shower hose, showerhead assembly. And all is well, again. I would ask the dealer if your son in law could remove it and bring it in for a replacement. I've done this in the past with my dealer on an item or two. It doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

denali_3 said:


> Dana,
> I don't have the 31RQS but a Cougar 5er with the same corner shower you have. I had the same water flow problem and the dealer replaced the hot/cold mixer, shower hose, showerhead assembly. And all is well, again. I would ask the dealer if your son in law could remove it and bring it in for a replacement. I've done this in the past with my dealer on an item or two. It doesn't hurt to ask.
> [snapback]109082[/snapback]​


I'm sure they would be all over that idea. Then they would charge Keystone for the full repair, while only providing a part.


----------



## dwciardi (Mar 3, 2006)

denali_3 said:


> Dana,
> I don't have the 31RQS but a Cougar 5er with the same corner shower you have. I had the same water flow problem and the dealer replaced the hot/cold mixer, shower hose, showerhead assembly. And all is well, again. I would ask the dealer if your son in law could remove it and bring it in for a replacement. I've done this in the past with my dealer on an item or two. It doesn't hurt to ask.
> [snapback]109082[/snapback]​


Thanks, denali 3 - that's exactly what I was looking for!! I'll call the dealer (Lakeshore RV Center) or Keystone and see what they can do about sending me the part!

Dana


----------



## dwciardi (Mar 3, 2006)

I just thought I would update everyone about this problem with the low water flow in the shower.

My son-in-law said the shower head wouldn't come off. So I contacted Lakeshore who were ready to send me a new shower head/hose - but first I needed to take some pictures and send them to them because there were, apparently, several different shower head fixtures on the 2006 31 RQS.

So - today I went out to the trailer to take pictures. And - looked at the shower head. And it did come off - AND it did have a water restrictor inside. I unscrewed the shower head (I'll be sure and tell my son-in-law it WASN'T sealed!!), removed the water restrictor, put the shower head back on, turned on the water pump and the shower - and the water comes out now like gangbusters!!!

Problem fixed!!

Moral of the story: "Don't listen to your son-in-law!!!!!!!!"

Thanks for all your help. If anyone else is having a low-water-flow-problem in their shower, just unscrew the shower head and remove the white plastic piece that closes off the entire hose except for three tiny little holes!!

Dana


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

dwciardi said:


> Moral of the story: "Don't listen to your son-in-law!!!!!!!!"


Well, we could have told you that!









Anyway, glad to hear the probelm is resolved, Dana.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

My 31RQS came with an outside shower..... I thought that was standard equipment. Didn't realize that they didn't come with them.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Great to hear you got it working but can you tell what was wrong with the restricter valve?


----------



## dwciardi (Mar 3, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> Great to hear you got it working but can you tell what was wrong with the restricter valve?
> [snapback]111398[/snapback]​


Camper Andy: Actually - there was nothing wrong with it - it's just that the white plastic plug ("water restrictor") that fit into the end of the neck of the shower head totally obiterated the entire diameter of the hose - and had only three tiny, tiny, little holes in it!! How they ever thought enough water was going to get through there to take a SHOWER with is beyond me!!

egregg57: I think they discontinued the outside showers with the 2006s - at least that's the impression I got from Lakeshore RV Center, Muskegon, MI, where we purchased our Outback. Saved some $$$ on Keystone's part! But - it isn't even offered as an option - you would at least think they would tell you you could have one installed after-market. I would not have even known we could have one installed except I asked if there was one - and I was told, "No - but we can install one for you." We might not use it - but IF we want to - it's there!! (Same with a phone outlet that I had installed after-market.)

Dana


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'd love to be there when you tell your Son-in-law he has no clue....


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> you would at least think they would tell you you could have one installed after-market. I would not have even known we could have one installed except I asked if there was one - and I was told, "No - but we can install one for you." We might not use it - but IF we want to - it's there!!


You'll use it! I really liked ours on the 26RS. But, alas, the 06 31RQS is devoid of it. Have to figure out something else, like a double spigot water connection with a nozzle.

Mark


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I'd love to be there when you tell your Son-in-law he has no clue....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my son in law has no clue about LOTS of things.....but that would be a forum in itself.







Don't get me started!! ha!ha!







Tawnya


----------

